# SPRING FISHING TRIP UPDATE



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Who is going on the May 10th headboat trip aboard the Morningstar? There was a lot of interest in the beginning but it seams to have died out. I've reserved 2 spots. Looking forward to catching some sea bass and tog after this long, snowy winter.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

Can't make any committments for May until I find out when NJ Fluke season opens. Isn't this the limited seating $75.00/per person trip?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I might go, but I'm not ready to commit yet. To be honest, for the price of this trip you could get six guys together and have a private charter on one of the many boats out of IR or lewes.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jake,
NJ fluke opener is a big factor for me too. Where are you going? I will either trailer my boat up to Shark River, the Manasquan, or Shrewsbury. If I do not take my own boat, then I will be on either the Captain Cal or Big Mohawk.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke... I know what you're saying and I agree but it's hard for me to find 4 or 5 other guys. If we can get enough guys together I wouldn't mind do that either. I've gone out on a couple of make up charters out of OC for tuna but you have to be able to turn on a dime. Last trip I had 10 hours notice. These are trips where someone drops out at the last minute and they need another person to share expenses.

Later this spring I should have a new ride (26' cuddy) on the Chesapeake. Perhaps we can get together and have some fun. Trigger said he'd go anytime.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

If anyone is up for a private charter, I will jump on it. I know a boat that does 8 hour 10 man wreck fishing charters for $600. $60 bucks a pop is cheap! They have a great reputation too. I could fill 3 of 10 spots in a hearbeat. 

I have a boat now, but it is small. I am looking at upgrading to something in the 30 foot range this summer. I'd love to swap trips on the Chessie for trips on the ocean.

No matter how big of a boat I have, I will always do my share of surf and pier fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke....Count me in for the 4th spot. Where is the charter out of?

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Catman,

I was thinking of the Grizzly out of Lewes. The skipper is well known as a tog expert and the boat can handle upto 16 passengers vs the usual 6. I think 10 heads would be a nice number of people.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke....Sounds good to me. I'll see if I can round a couple of guys up. Any idea when we can make this happen? What's his charter charge? Just guessing but probably around $450.00 - $500.00 for the first 6 and $50.00 - $60.00 for each over 6. Or is he one of the smaller headboats? At any rate I'm game.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

$600 for up to 10 people for 8 hours. After that there is a pp charge. I'd like to limit it to 10 people though.

This is definately not a head boat, but a large charter boat. He is licensed for up to 16 people.

I'd like to go in June after the tog limit goes back up(depending on the new regs), also should be plenty of seabass, and the odd ling, trigger fish, and sheepshead around at that time.

I am willing to write a check for 3 spots immediately if we get a few more other interested parties.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Yo catman! A $60.00 charter at ten people sounds good, but it can't intefere with the NJ fluke opener. I may be able to talk my buddy Ed into going (especially if I'm driving!)

Yo Jamey! Ed and I will be aboard Capt Andy's Fish-N-Fun out of Margate. The progressive pool starts at $900.00. The regular pool each trip is around $60.00. Check out Captain Andy's Marina:
http://www.capt-andy.com 

The fluke will be in the back bays, and its not often that a 2.5 lber can get you $900.00. The boat supplies live killies (minnows) and squid strips, but you may want to buy mackeral and use a bucktail/mackeral strip combo. (That's the ONLY tip I'm giving away!) Boats (they have two) leave at 8:00 AM, but we expect to be there at six to snag a corner seat. Its a 4 hr trip, so you'll be back in at 12:00 noon. Leave your gear onboard, buy a PM ticket, and have lunch across the street at Maynard's Pub. Back out at 1:00 PM, back in at 5:00 PM.

And if that's not enough fishing for you, the Longport jetty is a mile down the road...or you can cross the bridge and try for tog at the new pier!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Let's see if this works -- Jaime Durand of Vineland with her $3856.00 2.04 lb fluke!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jake....What's the date of the NJ fluke opener? If we schedule around you we've got at least 5. I'm pretty sure I can get at least 1 more but need a tentative date. Anyone else out there want to join the fun?

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

If we stick with an early june date, we should be fine. Fluke openner will probably be in mid may, if not earlier. We are actually being cut some slack by NMFS this year.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This trip sounds like a lot of fun. I would definitely be interested in this trip. Can I join as well?
-Anthony


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Count me in


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

and another one here. 60 bucks can't beat it. hey jamey they don't rent poles like the head boat you were talking to us about before do they? if not mike and i will have to work on getting set ups for the trip


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

as for the pic nothing like a good looking woman with a fluke in one hand and 4 g in the other. oh the potential.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

No problems with the rods, all bait and tackle is included! 

Jason,

I hear what yer sayin about the fluke picture!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

ANthony yer welcome too.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ok that puts us at 8 we need 2 more and we are on it.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Should not be a problem. If need be, I can always find someone else to fill a spot or two.

I will call and get a list of dates.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...You da man.  

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Ed says its a go, as long as it doesn't interfere with the fluke opener. Guess its time to contact the capt and see what dates he has. Sounds like you're in charge, Jamey. Let me know the details about the deposit, etc...

Maybe we can call Jaime Durand and ask her if she wants to go.... I look at that photo with mixed feelings -- she's hot, but I really wanted that pot!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I will call sometime this week.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...I'm going to take 2 spots. 9 down and 1 to go. I guess the easiest way to pay would be for each of us to send you a check made out to you, at least for the deposit. We'll wait for your instructions. This trip sure filled up in a hurry. Now if only some more would sign up for the May trip.

PS. The cod trip sounds like it would be fun but it would be a logistical problem for me living in Baltimore.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Catman, 

I live an hour from Baltimore. Get a ride to my house, and I will take you to the bus pickup for the cod trip. It is about an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes from my house.

I have called the Grizzly, but have not heard anything back yet. I will try again tonight.


----------



## big bubba (Sep 12, 2002)

duke i would love to go if u still have room let me know who an when to pay thanks


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

That makes 10, but the real count comes when deposits are received. I will let you know when to send the deposits as soon as I find out.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The open dates are Sun May 31st, Sun June 15th(fathers day), and Saturday July 5th.

Opinnions?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry but I can't make any of those dates. Already have plans for Memorial Day, Fathers Days, and the 4th weekends.   

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

well jamey the 31st would be good for mike and i. looked at the calendar and the 31st is the new moon. and you told us about that already.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Yo catman! Memorial Day weekend is the 24th thru 26th.

The 31st sounds good -- just bring extra lead! (or turn it into an evening drum/striper combo....)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jake...You're right. Saturaday the 31st. is good for me. That would be perfect, new moon and all.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

that makes 6 out of 10 for the 31st so far. Dr. Bubba? Duke?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm in for the 31st. Just let me know when to send my check and I will be good to go.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

so here it is total going

Duke of Fluke and two people
Manayuk Jake and one person
Catman and one person
Dr. Bubba
Axon
Anthony
and Me. 
that makes 11 so i do believe this trip is full unless you want to take on the max of 16 duke?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Capt. says he can take 16, but more than 10 is uncomfortable. I can drop one of my partners(wife). That makes 10.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ooh that is bad jamey. sure you want to do that  you might live to regret it. i think we can live with 11 but no more. lets just wait till we see what we got when the deposits come in. by the way any word on when you need them?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about number of people yet. May 31 is still 2 months away and you never know what may happen b/w now and then.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...Drop mine back to 1. The person who was going with me can't make those dates. Now we're at 10.

Catman.


----------



## big bubba (Sep 12, 2002)

the 31 an 5th are good for me, not sure about fathers day though.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I am going to look at the moon phase calendar and talk to the skipper tonight. I plan to start collecting deposits tomorrow. 

I am looking at two payment options. The first will be everyone sending their deposits directly to the boat. The second will involve me collecting deposits myself. I prefer option one as I am already involved in collecting for another trip and it is a hassle. I am willing to do it for this trip too, but only if the boat will not collect them individually.

I will post the info either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am cool with both as long as I am not sending to a P.O. Box or making any checks payable to CASH.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

What's wrong Jason? I'm not shady...really!lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

So, I take it we've settled on Saturday, May 31st. What time does that resturant on the pier open in the morning?

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Breakfast sounds good!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Sorry it is taking me so long. I am tied up with organizing another trip right now, but I promise I will take care of everything in the next few days.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Is this trip still on?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Yep, still on. Just to busy to finalize. Will take care of it Sunday. Have to work tomorrow and going offshore seabassing on Sat. Just had too much on my plate this week. Sorry.


----------

